# We Are There



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

If ever there was a night to sit and sip a glass of whiskey and think ‘bout times past, this is it. Seems like the whole damn country is slipp’n through our fingers and there ain’t a damn thing we can do ‘bout it. The good book talks ‘bout a time of lawlessness and the absence of justice and common good… brothers & sister we are there… we are there.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCMDI98K7x-0CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCMDI98K7x-0CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD


Not sure a rally is forthcoming. Those precious few that would man the wall and guard the gates will be martyred for sure... so entrenched is the enemy within.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Left work, early. Told the boss I was going to get a bottle and get rip-roaring drunk. First time in a while and will be the last time as sobriety keen observation will be the necessities going forward.

If you detect typos in my postings as the night progresses, you'll now know why.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Left work, early. Told the boss I was going to get a bottle and get rip-roaring drunk. First time in a while and will be the last time as sobriety keen observation will be the necessities going forward.
> 
> If you detect typos in my postings as the night progresses, you'll now know why.


Well, I share your endeavor for this evening and your caution for clarity tomorrow. I was just having a quiet discussion with my good friend and true southern gentleman Elijah Craig of Kentucky and we were both of the mind that the 'time for all good men to come to the aid of their country' has passed us by like a wayward ship in the socialist fog. And, though many will toil, few if any will prevail.

I assure you, any typos will go entirely unnoticed and suffer no judgment. I would assume the same courtesy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pakrat said:


> Well, I share your endeavor for this evening and your caution for clarity tomorrow. I was just having a quiet discussion with my good friend and true southern gentleman Elijah Craig of Kentucky and we were both of the mind that the 'time for all good men to come to the aid of their country' has passed us by like a wayward ship in the socialist fog. And, though many will toil, few if any will prevail.
> 
> I assure you, any typos will go entirely unnoticed and suffer no judgment. I would assume the same courtesy.


You will have the same courtesy, sir.

I work with a bunch of vets. It seems we are of like mind. We are all angry and there's going to be a lot of booze consumed, tonight.

We are resolute and ready to move out and take fire. Problem is, there is no chain of command and nobody to give orders.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its the shoe pinch theory. My foot aint been pinched much yet..but when it is I will kick off my shoes lol.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> It seems we are of like mind. We are all angry and there's going to be a lot of booze consumed, tonight.
> 
> We are resolute and ready to move out and take fire. Problem is, there is no chain of command and nobody to give orders.


Oh yes, the haze of IMR and the distant chatter of a Bren L4. Not sure if it's safer to lie low in the ebb or advance and engage. Here hopes that someone's got the word and the plan and we won't have our asses in the wind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I too, took solace in a bottle of Woodford Reserve last night while I contemplated the death of our republic. Why not the best of drink in the name of what was once the best country on earth. The days ahead, I fear, will bring about a necessity for much sober thought and determination.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Left work, early. Told the boss I was going to get a bottle and get rip-roaring drunk. First time in a while and will be the last time as sobriety keen observation will be the necessities going forward.
> 
> If you detect typos in my postings as the night progresses, you'll now know why.


Kind of like my math @ 2:35 am this morning ?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Left work, early. Told the boss I was going to get a bottle and get rip-roaring drunk. First time in a while and will be the last time as sobriety keen observation will be the necessities going forward.
> 
> If you detect typos in my postings as the night progresses, you'll now know why.


Pace yourself you old fart! It takes longer to heal in old age.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Upon reading the news last night my lovely wife brought me a class and a bottle of Proper 12


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I am too old to fight, I have seen this coming for decades.

I can be a force multiplier if needed, can teach as I have in the past, explosives, individual and crew served weapons, sniper (SOTIC) training.

If needed I could Gun an M1Abrams or an M60A1.

Or I could relive my experience as a armorer.

Lastly, go in a corner and hide.:sad2:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Pace yourself you old fart! It takes longer to heal in old age.


Yeah, that's why I ended up having two drinks and calling it a night. Feeling like run over dog crap has never solved a problem.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well I am too old to fight, I have seen this coming for decades.
> 
> I can be a force multiplier if needed, can teach as I have in the past, explosives, individual and crew served weapons, sniper (SOTIC) training.
> 
> ...


No sir you are NOT to old to fight. You sir remind me of 2 stories from the accounts of April 19th



> The story of an individual who participated in the events of April 19th 1775.
> 
> Death on a Pale Horse
> 
> ...





> Samuel Whittemore stood behind the wall thinking about the events of the morning. He watched as men streamed past him and occasionally shouted "Sam, you are too close to the road, move out of there. You're going to get killed". Sam would reply "I can't hit 'em if I can't see 'em" and then wave them past. He thought about dying and figured he had lived a pretty good life already. He thought about the alarm that had been raised early in the morning that the redcoats had marched through and fired on the men in Lexington and then in Concord. He thought about the fighting that was going on all the way back to Boston. Sam thought about his flint lock, Brown Bess musket, standard issue for the militia and his two pistols and sword which were not. He thought about how he came to be standing in this place, at this time.
> 
> Samuel Whittemore came to America 30 years before in service with the King's Royal Dragoons. As a captain he marched his troops up to Nova Scotia and fought the French. When he marched back he was in possession of a pair of French pistols. When asked about it he would simply say "the previous owner had no further use for them". Sam loved America and the promise that it held. He retired and built a farm outside of Menotomy and raised his family there. He helped build the town and served at various times as the mayor and on the town council. But foremost Sam was a warrior. When the French violated a treaty and moved back into the fort in Nova Scotia, Sam joined the expedition to take it back. This time they leveled the fort and when Sam returned home he had a very nice French sword. When asked about it Sam would simply repeat "the previous owner had no further use for it."
> 
> ...


You people need to not accept this bullshit going on and remember it does NOT take many to re take what's ours!

I would encourge you to read the story of April 19th for inspiration! Read it and read it again and again!

April 19th can be read here- https://theoutdoortradingpost.com/showthread.php?2518-The-Story-of-April-19th

Can be read here also- https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/28815-story-april-19th.html


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, that's why I ended up having two drinks and calling it a night. Feeling like run over dog crap has never solved a problem.


You're learning. Moderation is everything!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just drink beer until it's gone.
Then lately, I've been sipping on box whine after that, but the blush doesn't go with my tuna steaks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just cracked open my first of the day, a frosty cold bottle of Shiner Bock, Spoetzl Brewery, Shiner, TX! After the Shiner makes me full, I'll sip either whisky or wine until tonight. Until then, I'll be contemplating the future of this republic today and will lay off all alcohol after tonight and until Christmas Eve. 

Strange days indeed...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Just cracked open my first of the day, a frosty cold bottle of Shiner Bock, Spoetzl Brewery, Shiner, TX! After the Shiner makes me full, I'll sip either whisky or wine until tonight. Until then, I'll be contemplating the future of this republic today and will lay off all alcohol after tonight and until Christmas Eve.
> 
> Strange days indeed...


Hiya Slippy!:vs_wave:
None for me today. Got my damn satisfied last night.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished the Shiner Bock and switched over to some Chardonnay. Nice a buttery flavored if I do say so! Still haven't figured out how to get this Republic back on track...lain:

As they say in Texas, Oh Well (get it? Oil Well? Oh Well? :vs_laugh:HA!) The night is young and Mrs Slippy is looking righteous! :vs_smile:


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Guys, forgive me for not knowing, but did I miss something?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> Guys, forgive me for not knowing, but did I miss something?


It's looking like the Globalists are going to steal back the Oval Office.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Okay, I am aware of this possibility. I saw the thread and thought maybe I somehow missed the call to arms.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> No sir you are NOT to old to fight. You sir remind me of 2 stories from the accounts of April 19th
> 
> You people need to not accept this bullshit going on and remember it does NOT take many to re take what's ours!
> 
> ...


Morale of the story, us combat vets don't die easy and even though we complain verbally we are too old to do something or feel defeated mentally we prevail physically and mentally through whatever in life as in combat, it's what we are wired to do through change of brain chemical chemistry. After so many battles/tours/conflicts of killing and how it's needed to be done for the situation it becomes muscle memory like shot placement.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

..........


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

On Jan. 20th we will all sit back and watch Biden take the oath of office, even though it's not his to take. Within a year he'll be sidelined with some ailment and Harris will take over. The Eo's will fly and the courts will dismiss the challenges and things will change. At some point we will be forced to defend ourselves and then, and only then, is the real fight going to begin. Lock and load gentlemen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> On Jan. 20th we will all sit back and watch Biden take the oath of office, even though it's not his to take. Within a year he'll be sidelined with some ailment and Harris will take over. The Eo's will fly and the courts will dismiss the challenges and things will change. At some point we will be forced to defend ourselves and then, and only then, is the real fight going to begin. Lock and load gentlemen.


The Biden takedown has already been planned. Operation Hunter has been in n the works for months. Heels-In-The-Air is the one who is to be dictator.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Comrad Harris was the chosen one from the get go, Biden was the door holder


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> On Jan. 20th we will all sit back and watch Biden take the oath of office, even though it's not his to take. Within a year he'll be sidelined with some ailment and Harris will take over. The Eo's will fly and the courts will dismiss the challenges and things will change. At some point we will be forced to defend ourselves and then, and only then, is the real fight going to begin. Lock and load gentlemen.


It seems.....irresponsible to sit back and wait. What does The Art of War say about this?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I live in a Blue county in an otherwise red state. I know there are a lot of like minded patriots in this area, but they keep their mouths shut and their magazines loaded. 
I am concerned that the "call to arms" will go unnoticed due to the Liberal Media. I became a Ham radio operator ( Extra) and I have the equipment for "alternate" communications. I have noticed that most hams elude to being gun owning and fed up with the current situation but they keep a low profile. So I know I am in good company. 

I am just waiting for the call !


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

God will only bless our country when it's Christian values are in place once again. He doesn't bless countries that kill babies and allow for same sex marriages. He just doesn't.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Been sipping whiskey the past few nights. Not a tough guy, or going to talk tough guy shit. But, I hope more Americans are aware of what has happened in the past 75 years to our country.
This election shows how a certain group is so arrogant, that they will and have done what they want.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> On Jan. 20th we will all sit back and watch Biden take the oath of office, even though it's not his to take. Within a year he'll be sidelined with some ailment and Harris will take over. The Eo's will fly and the courts will dismiss the challenges and things will change. At some point we will be forced to defend ourselves and then, and only then, is the real fight going to begin. Lock and load gentlemen.


This is it in a nut shell my friend. When the time comes, we will know. I don't anticipate we will have to wait long.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I cant let THIS happen. One is a Biden admin in Liberals minds, the other is what can happen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> God will only bless our country when it's Christian values are in place once again. He doesn't bless countries that kill babies and allow for same sex marriages. He just doesn't.


From what I read this country is not in the bigger picture of Gods will. Re read the book of Revelations.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> From what I read this country is not in the bigger picture of Gods will. Re read the book of Revelations.


I don't care to give into fatalism. And I don't claim to understand that book. It's Greek to me... But those in authority with the charism to interpret scripture say we're not there yet. Gearing up, but not yet. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyway, it's a beautiful day. I'm heading to church in a few, then Santa's' coming to the firehouse and after that we're gonna bake cookies. God is good.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> It seems.....irresponsible to sit back and wait. What does The Art of War say about this?


The Art Of War, is a strange piece of writing, written by someone who would murder at the drop of a hat.

He mave have known how to win a fight, but Sun Tzu was a weirdo. IMHO.

In the book he murdered some women to make a point. There is a stopping place, where you proceed no further.

Not Sun Tzu.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Art Of War, is a strange piece of writing, written by someone who would murder at the drop of a hat.
> 
> He mave have known how to win a fight, but Sun Tzu was a weirdo. IMHO.
> 
> ...


Whom do you think he murdered?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> From what I read this country is not in the bigger picture of Gods will. Re read the book of Revelations.


It is hard to find an America in that book. It is very easy to find Russia and China in it. They are the kings of the north and the east.

And with many, many people with them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Art Of War, is a strange piece of writing, written by someone who would murder at the drop of a hat.
> 
> He mave have known how to win a fight, but Sun Tzu was a weirdo. IMHO.
> 
> ...


That is war.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

FromThe ArtOf War.

Having once received His Majesty's commission to be the general of his forces, there are certain commands of His Majesty which, acting in that capacity, I am unable to accept." He went ahead and beheaded the two women, promoting others to fill their commands. Subsequent orders were obeyed instantly and silently by the army of women.

https://kmhalpern.com/2019/01/16/180-women-and-sun-tzu/
The women were being taught drills, and laughed at it. He stopped it, but IMHO, the price was too high.

He killed a sumarai too, but it wasn't murder

He was an excellent trainer and fighter, and general. But he was probably nuts.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Art Of War, is a strange piece of writing, written by someone who would murder at the drop of a hat.
> ...


No it isn't and there has to be a place where you won't go. A place of mercy.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Having once received His Majesty's commission to be the general of his forces, there are certain commands of His Majesty which, acting in that capacity, I am unable to accept." He went ahead and beheaded the two women, promoting others to fill their commands. Subsequent orders were obeyed instantly and silently by the army of women.
> 
> https://kmhalpern.com/2019/01/16/180-women-and-sun-tzu/
> 
> He killed a sumarai too, but it wasn't murder


He gave those women (who were commanders to the troops) two separate orders for their troops which they did not obey. He stated that if troops do not obey their officers then the officers were to blame. He killed them for disobeying orders. Subsequently those female troops all obeyed his commands. As AquaHull said, that is war.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> No it isn't and there has to be a place where you won't go. A place of mercy.


You don't understand war or the command structure.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't and there has to be a place where you won't go. A place of mercy.
> ...


I believe that I do, I say what I mean, and I fight hard. Sun had no reason to kill those women.

He used the tactics of a gangster.


----------

